
The origin of “99%” of DDoS against residential users is Call of Duty - SFjulie1
... and games rage<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailman.nanog.org&#x2F;pipermail&#x2F;nanog&#x2F;2015-September&#x2F;079152.html﻿<p>Maybe UPnP is not a good idea after all?
======
SFjulie1
> How does he/she become target? How does IP address gets exposed?

Call of Duty.

No I am not kidding.

The majority of the DDOS attacks we see targeted at Residential customers, are
because said Customer was running their mouth / being an A __Hole in Call of
Duty, and they pissed off someone with access to a botnet, etc.. The other is
people gambling for real money and they start to win, so someone else knocks
they offline so they won 't lose. As for how they get their IP, not really
sure as I suck as those games, but I've heard it is pretty trivial to do so.

-Patrick

